# 2006 Ultra Cat 25XS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2006 Ultra Cat 25XS being pushed by a 2015 Mercury 250hp Pro-XS (151 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2006 Blue Water tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Power Pole 6ft Pro Series II, Bob’s 6” jackplate, Smartcraft digital gauge, Jensen Bluetooth Stereo system, Sea Stay hydraulic steering, labeled switch panel, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, rear gunnel mounted anchor stock along with (6) straight pipe rod holders, rear facing YETI w/seat cushion & back rest cushion integrated into the lean post, lean post has storage & double flip down footrests, Center console w/integrated livewell & rod holders, mid-ship mounted YETI, (3) bow storage boxes and navigation lights.

Run SKINNEY in confidence in one of the shallowest running flats boats you can buy with a newer Pro-XS pushing it!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $28,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------



## Jackie Thomas (Apr 5, 2021)

Does it need a new lower unit ? That one looks damaged or not original ?


----------

